# movie jobs



## Hanzo04 (Jul 26, 2004)

does anyone know how someone becomes a fight choreographer for the movies. i am very interested in this job. or as a martial arts actor. can someone help? thanks.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 26, 2004)

Martial arts actors tend to be dancers and gymnasts, or actors with some dancing skill- people who are used to taking crap from directors, choreographers, and coaches.

Getting into film fight choreography requires knowing someone who knows someone.  Having some training in film production and/or stage/theatrical combat of some kind is probably helpful too.


----------



## Genin Andrew (Jul 30, 2004)

I heard Ashida Kim is making a movie called something like "me against the world" i think thats right,filmed mostly in Japan though and his temple.I remember reading the script goes something like, a great ninja warrior (ashida) gets banished from the world and vows revenge against all the great martial artists,he gets secret powers of rage and flips out and kills lots of people.Could be just a rumour:idunno: 

Interest you Hanzo?....oh hang on,the site says they require a martial arts choreographer with limited experience and knowledge,and you need to worship mr.Kim like he was Buddha...

still interested?..........:ultracool


----------



## Hanzo04 (Aug 1, 2004)

hell no i'm not interested, but that was pretty funny.lol.


----------



## Genin Andrew (Aug 2, 2004)

good answer...:asian:


----------

